# So, if MDA's gone, who you got?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Under the assumption that Mike D'Antoni won't be coaching the Lakers next season, who do you think should be his replacement?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Player/Coach Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rudy Tomjanovich


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If they decide they're sucking for 1 more year and waiting for the 2015 free agent crop?

Shaquile O'Neal. Man that would be some good TV.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

If they do well Shaq can claim he helped Kobe succeed again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I doubt D'Antoni is getting fired, until the Lakers have some semblance of what the roster is going to look like.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kurt Rambis, Rudy T or mike brown.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, impossible to answer without knowing who's going to be on the roster besides Kobe. 

But I'd imagine B. Scott would be somewhere on the list. Not exactly the top of my wish list, but would fit fairly easily IMO. Championship player with the Lakers, familiar w/ Kobe, has coached multiple winning teams and a reputation for being a "players coach." 

My dream would be George Karl or Doug Collins. Slim-none chance, obviously.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Brian Shaw.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it too late to give Kareem a shot? Is that bridge burned?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> Yeah, impossible to answer without knowing who's going to be on the roster besides Kobe.
> 
> But I'd imagine B. Scott would be somewhere on the list. Not exactly the top of my wish list, but would fit fairly easily IMO. Championship player with the Lakers, familiar w/ Kobe, has coached multiple winning teams and a reputation for being a "players coach."
> 
> My dream would be *George Karl or Doug Collins*. Slim-none chance, obviously.


George Karl would be an interesting option...
But why on hell Doug Collins?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

In no particular order...
Rick Adelman (yeah I know he's with the Twolves)
George Karl
Jerry Sloan
JVG
SVG (meh)
Byron Scott
Nate McMillan
Mike Krzyzewski
Calipari


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Serena Winters @SerenaWinters
> Follow
> 
> According to @mcten's sources Lakers are "leaning towards relieving him of his coaching duties at the end of this season." (on @ESPN)


...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> In no particular order...
> Rick Adelman (yeah I know he's with the Twolves)
> George Karl
> Jerry Sloan
> ...


Out of all the names given Stan Van gets the meh? Even with Jeffs name in there? Really?

I'm assuming the Stan Van hate is because hes D first and you guys realize you're a terrible defensive team, right? Because otherwise Stan is clearly the top available coach other than maybe Karl.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Out of all the names given Stan Van gets the meh? Even with Jeffs name in there? Really?
> 
> I'm assuming the Stan Van hate is because hes D first and you guys realize you're a terrible defensive team, right? Because otherwise Stan is clearly the top available coach other than maybe Karl.


I dont like hair pulling crazy man coaches...maybe Ive seen too much Phil


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Calipari is refusing to answer questions regarding interest in Lakers position. I would be really, really sad for college basketball if that happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I dont like hair pulling crazy man coaches...maybe Ive seen too much Phil


Fair enough. Jeff would fit that mold too then after his little muskrat on Alonzo's leg incident.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Calipari is refusing to answer questions regarding interest in Lakers position. I would be really, really sad for college basketball if that happened.


Wouldn't be surprised if true.

I love when some people come out and say "Oh they refuted it, that means there's no chance its true!" What? They lie all the time.

And does anyone actually think D'Antoni will have a job next year? He isn't a good coach on any team, and hes on the Lakers? Yea, I don't think so. He just isn't an NBA quality head coach.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lionel Hollins, George Karl, Kevin Ollie, John Calipari, SVG, JVG.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I've read elsewhere that the Lakers are interested in bringing in a former Laker to coach. That would leave guys like Rambis, Shaw (on another team obviously) and Scott.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Shaw really proving to be a great coach at this point?

Don't get me wrong, I really miss him on the Pacers. But I thought Denver would be better this year with him at the helm.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I've read elsewhere that the Lakers are interested in bringing in a former Laker to coach. That would leave guys like Rambis, Shaw (on another team obviously) and Scott.


Lots of other former Lakers out there. What about Kareem?


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

mike woodson


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> 7 Dream Candidates for Los Angeles Lakers to Replace Mike D'Antoni


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2022704-7-dream-candidates-for-los-angeles-lakers-to-replace-mike-dantoni/page/8


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> George Karl would be an interesting option...
> But why on hell Doug Collins?


Meh, idk, just respect the guy and think he has a much better bball mind than his team's records have shown. I think he'd automatically have the respect of Kobe and also be able to develop young talent.

Can't believe I forgot about Lionel Hollins, he'd be close to the top of my list as well. 

I like both JVG and SVG, just not sure they'd be the right fit in LA.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Despite a myriad of injuries and a roster that didn’t fit his system, D’Antoni has taken most of the blame for the Lakers struggles over the past two years. According to Mitch Lawrence of the New York Daily News, the Lakers are seemingly set on moving on from D’Antoni, but are looking for a peaceful departure:
> 
> One league source said there is sentiment within the Lakers’ executive offices for a “peaceful, mutual parting” with D’Antoni, who has one season left on his contract at $4 million. There’s another season beyond that, but it is at the team’s option.
> 
> “They don’t want to fire Mike,” the source said.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-looking-for-peaceful-mutual-parting-with-dantoni/2014/04/12/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2022704-7-dream-candidates-for-los-angeles-lakers-to-replace-mike-dantoni/page/8


I hadn't thought of Lionel Hollins. Not a crazy idea.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> For several reasons which can be argued, the Suns failed to win an NBA title, but D’Antoni continued to implement the style of play with the New York Knicks and then the Lakers. He has yet been able to duplicate the success he had in Phoenix, but remains confident the uptempo style and NBA titles are not exclusive of each other and looked no further than the back-to-back champion Miami Heat, according to Trevor Wong of Lakers.com:
> 
> "*Last year, you essentially had both teams – (Miami and San Antonio) – playing the same style that we had in Phoenix,” D’Antoni said. “Not only did (Miami) win once, but they won twice in a row. Obviously playing this way doesn’t inhibit you from being an NBA champion.*”


FML! 
You get Lebron f****** James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh and you play whatever kind of basketball AND YOU WIN!



> As for the common label of “small ball” that is often placed on D’Antoni’s preferred style, his brother and assistant coach Dan, offers a different description:
> 
> *We should name it skill ball,” Dan said. “You’re playing guys that are skilled. You see that across the line. Miami has shown that. I thought we showed it at times in Phoenix. Your five best guys are going to get on the floor and play, and you’ll find the right position for them.”*


FML2!
Phoenix? Wasn't that, like, a decade ago or something? AGAIN with the "Phoenix" BS???

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-dan-dantoni-says-small-ball-should-be-called-skill-ball/2014/04/22/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Apparently, D’Antoni’s future may not be as uncertain as once thought. A report surfaced on Tuesday night about Marshall University moving on in their search for a head coach because D’Antoni is remaining with the Lakers according to the Charleston Daily Mail:
> 
> Sources told the Charleston Daily Mail on Tuesday afternoon that D’Antoni will remain the head coach of the Lakers and, thus, will not be in position to accept the vacant Herd hoops job.
> 
> D’Antoni is staying put. Hamrick is moving on.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-dantoni-wont-take-marshall-job-returning-to-lakers/2014/04/22/

FML!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-dantoni-wont-take-marshall-job-returning-to-lakers/2014/04/22/
> 
> FML!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to see the Lakers aren't firing Pringles just for the sake of making a change. He did a good enough job ever since Janurary 2013 to keep his job. He's just had a mash unit during that whole time frame.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tom Thibodeau
Frank Vogel
John Calipari
Stan Van Gundy
Jeff Van Gundy
Byron Scott

Those would be my top choices, in order.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

No Phil Jackson or Larry Brown ?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Good to see the Lakers aren't firing Pringles just for the sake of making a change. He did a good enough job ever since Janurary 2013 to keep his job. He's just had a mash unit during that whole time frame.


What if firing Mike improves the Lakers chances of signing players?

Exhibit A:


> I’ve never concealed the fact that D’Antoni’s style doesn’t suit my game. Everybody knows this. I don’t know if my decision will be swayed by whether Mike stays or leaves. Obviously, the coach is a very important factor for any team.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-pau-gasol-writes-about-his-future-dantoni-on-his-blog/2014/04/23/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> What if firing Mike improves the Lakers chances of signing players?
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> ...


Depends on specifics. Point guards should be lining up to play with him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Depends on specifics. Point guards should be lining up to play with him.


1- Lakers won't pay Kyle Lowry what he will be offered from other teams, and he is (IIRC) the sole good-to-great PG available;

2- Lakers will probably get a PG though the draft;

3- As long as Kobe's around, the Lakers won't be PG-centered;


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Who cares if point guards want to play for him...it's a garbage system.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> 1- Lakers won't pay Kyle Lowry what he will be offered from other teams, and he is (IIRC) the sole good-to-great PG available;
> 
> 2- Lakers will probably get a PG though the draft;
> 
> 3- As long as Kobe's around, the Lakers won't be PG-centered;


I said depends on specifics, not specifically that only point guards want to play with him.

But no, I wouldn't fire him just because Pau wants him fired to come back.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I said depends on specifics, not specifically that only point guards want to play with him.
> 
> *But no, I wouldn't fire him just because Pau wants him fired to come back.*


Pau Gasol was only "Exhibit A"... 

But hey, maybe you're right and a system that only worked like 7 years ago and needing a prime Nash, Amar'e and Marion can work for a Lakers team led by a 36-year old ball-hogging Kobe Bryant...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Pau Gasol was only "Exhibit A"...
> 
> But hey, maybe you're right and a system that only worked like 7 years ago and needing a prime Nash, Amar'e and Marion can work for a Lakers team led by a 36-year old ball-hogging Kobe Bryant...


I didn't say any of that. Save your 

Maybe you're right and pringles is an idiot that thinks Wes Johnson can shut down Blake Griffin. 

If you want to bring up exhibits B and C we can discuss them as well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Unless the roster is a lot better than it looks like it will be, the lakers coaching position is not going to be all that attractive to the top candidates. You'd be in the same boat that D'antoni is, taking all this heat for trying to play a shitty hand as well as you can.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> Unless the roster is a lot better than it looks like it will be, the lakers coaching position is not going to be all that attractive to the top candidates. You'd be in the same boat that D'antoni is, taking all this heat for trying to play a shitty hand as well as you can.


Which is exactly what I've been saying all along.

Regardless of who the coach is, if the Lakers are in the lottery next year Laker fans will hate the coach.

Even the biggest D'antoni haters have admitted that the best coach alive wouldn't of lead last years team to much more than 27 wins. So why create further franchise instability and fire a guy just for the sake of change? That's what the Kings do.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Or you just hire the right coach at the start and save your organization 3 years of headaches. But hey, what do I know? They fired Mike Brown for the sake of change, so why should Dantoni not be expendable?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> They fired Mike Brown for the sake of change, so why should Dantoni not be expendable?


Because they learned from their mistakes?


----------

